

Why did Google Search remove the "Image" button? - one010101

Why did Google Search remove the "Image" button?  I used it nearly every day.  Even when I click "More" on the left it is no longer there.  I use the Secure Search beta.  Comments?
======
yanw
I suppose it's yet to be available in the encrypted search (It's still there
in <http://>)

edit: yup not yet available in SSL
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/search-more-
securely-...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/search-more-securely-
with-encrypted.html)

~~~
one010101
Thank you for the quick and authoritative response! I use wireless full-time
so am stuck with SSL, Hopefully it is just a matter of time!

